# My pretty bettas! What are they?



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

this is what i am assuming to be a elephant ear betta but im not sure, i got it yesterday from my local aquarium store.

i think this one is a rose tail but im not sure and it was camera shy so i couldnt get a good picture.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

looks like.... a salamander(i think) big ear delta/HM, and a copper rosetail. :V i could be VERY wrong on colors, though. x-x


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

The first is a big ear butterfly delta tail, second looks to be a copper rose tail?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Omg the first one looks exactly like taz


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Omg the first one looks exactly like taz


haha it does but i dont have a name for mine yet :\


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Hm...Have you picked out a few? Taz got his name because he was a spaz when I got him. I named him spazzy tazzy


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

no i have not but i will soon


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They are very pretty.


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

thank you


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

First is just a salamander delta. No "big ear". 

Second is a copper.


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

ahh i see thank you for your information.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:V Thanks, Mr. V! the white pec fins threw me off. x-x but, yay! i got the colors right. :B


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

I'm the only one thinking comb tail about the first one?
Rose tail the second one


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I just adore the Big Ears on the first one.. They both are very pretty!!


----------



## MIKEV1 (May 27, 2012)

lelei said:


> I just adore the Big Ears on the first one.. They both are very pretty!!


thank you


----------

